# Back on Levothyroxine



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey everyone!! I made a post earlier about how I had stopped levothyroxine because I became very depressed and had crazy brain fog. I had been off of it for a month with not too much change.( the severe depression had left after about a week but the brain fog and general sluggishness has been around since) so I began taking the 50mcg levothyroxine again. The first time i took it(3 months ago) I definately felt better after a couple of weeks but it scared me when it did a 180 on me. So I went to my doctor and he is on board with raising the dose to 75 mcg in the next few weeks then going from there. He seems to think that this is more of a preventative measure rather than a helping one. All of my bloodwork is in range(my TSH has been inbetween 2 and 5 over the past year) so my question is since my bloodwork is in range will I feel THAT much better or will it have a little effect on me? Is there a HUGE difference in symptoms in some people when the TSH goes from 3-1? Just curious if anyone has been in a similar situation where everything seems to be in the normal range but you feel terrible.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Excellent questions, ones in fact I have been trying to figure out myself. You should feel better once the dose is stabilized and your thyroid levels are improved, too. In the meantime, you will likely have good days and bad days on the journey. (My doc also mentioned this.) I have dropped my TSH from 3.6 to 0.15 in the course of a few months and I honestly don't feel great (likely over-medicated right now).

It takes a few weeks for the thyroid medication to build up in your system, and a full 6-8 weeks to become fully effective. Still, you might notice changes sooner than that. I know after I adjust the dose I'll feel pretty decent for a few days, then it goes downhill. Then it might get better for a few more days, with speedbumps along the way. Still trying to find the sweet spot.

Supposedly the lowered TSH will help keep the antibodies quiet, which also will help with signs & symptoms. Plus, you will be boosting up your FT4 (and thus FT3) which should help as well.

hugs6


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply bigfoot! So small drops in TSH dont change symptoms much or is it different for everyone? Like I said I was starting to feel really good the first time on the medication and it was only the 50 mcg. Im just crossing my fingers that it was the medication and not a random coincidence


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Everyone is different with how they feel at different TSH levels. Personally, there is a huge difference for me on how I feel with a TSH=1 or a TSH=3. In fact I am unacceptably symptomatic at a TSH of 2. Not non-functional but significant fatique and depressed mood. Moving the TSH under 2 is a huge improvement for me and around 1 is even better. My doctor does not even believe me that I can tell the difference between these levels but whenever I go in complaining of being symptomatic, my bloodwork has supported my complaint.


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks northerlite thats good to know! I have tryed everything possible and with my lab ranges being "normal" it has been very frustrating!!! I have cut out gluten, soy, diary, fluoride, and although the gluten free diet has helped alot it hasnt gotten me anywhere near feeling normal. Im hoping this time around the levo will make me feel well again and if I run into any problems like last time I will stick it out and know that it is just part of the ups and downs! It is so frustrating and weird that my labs are so close to normal yet my symptoms are SO not normal!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Make sure that you are getting the same Levothyroxine each time you pick it up from the pharmacist. Levothyroxine is made by a few different pharmacuteul companies and you want to make sure you stay with the same manufacturer because the compounds can vary depending on the manufacturer which could effect your levels. A slight difference in the compounding can have a big effect in your levels.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, that is an awesome point. My pharmacist also mentioned that. In fact, I changed over from generic levothyroxine to brand-name Levoxyl because the generic manufacturers kept changing down at the pharmacy. I never realized this until I checked in here at the forums.

I guess with Hashi's you might as well eliminate any variables that you can. Another suggestion is taking your medicine at night -- there have been a couple of studies on this. They think the slowing of the digestive tract causes the levothyroxine to be absorbed better, thus being more successful at lowering your TSH. Whatever you choose, just be consistent.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree with northerlite. I'm
At a 2.14 which is "normal" but sure as he-- don't feel normal. Still exhausted, achy in my joints, dry skin and hair....completely irritable and depressive with chest pains. I don't want to feel like this anymore, but my doctor doesn't want to change my meds (75 mg of levox) yet. It's annoying. I'm going to see my endo for the first time on the 27 so I will try to see what he thinks. I refuse to start taking Effexor or Cymbalta. I
Think the underlying issue with the actual hashis needs to be addressed versus just lowering and regulating the thyroid. That seems to be the issue with everyone here....all the doctors care about is lowering the thyroid when there is a huge underlying issue Which caused the hashis in the first place. That will be my main issue when I meet my endo. Good luck! Hope you feel better soon. Remember it's YOUR life, YOUR money, and YOUR body. You know what is best. If your doctor isnt supportive get a new one who will be. We don't have time to sit around and feel like hell.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I agree with northerlite. I'm
> At a 2.14 which is "normal" but sure as he-- don't feel normal. Still exhausted, achy in my joints, dry skin and hair....completely irritable and depressive with chest pains. I don't want to feel like this anymore, but my doctor doesn't want to change my meds (75 mg of levox) yet. It's annoying. I'm going to see my endo for the first time on the 27 so I will try to see what he thinks. I refuse to start taking Effexor or Cymbalta. I
> Think the underlying issue with the actual hashis needs to be addressed versus just lowering and regulating the thyroid. That seems to be the issue with everyone here....all the doctors care about is lowering the thyroid when there is a huge underlying issue Which caused the hashis in the first place. That will be my main issue when I meet my endo. Good luck! Hope you feel better soon. Remember it's YOUR life, YOUR money, and YOUR body. You know what is best. If your doctor isnt supportive get a new one who will be. We don't have time to sit around and feel like hell.


At this point; these tests would be most helpful.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Most of us require our FREE T3 to be at 75% or the range given by your lab for the FREE T3.


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

So if your labs are all normal but your symptoms arent does this usually indicate an underlying problem?


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

bbdailey said:


> So if your labs are all normal but your symptoms arent does this usually indicate an underlying problem?


It can. Based on what you said your TSH was doing, I would say you DO have a problem. Anything north of 3 has been considered abnormal by the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists since 2002.


----------



## Islandgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

I can really tell the difference between being in the 2's and under that. I feel terrible at 2.5-2.9. I feel best between .5 and 1.5. If I get any higher, I feel hypo. But the newest development for me is if my TSH gets too low, like most recently I was at .1, I also feel hypo. Weird, I know.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Islandgirl said:


> But the newest development for me is if my TSH gets too low, like most recently I was at .1, I also feel hypo. Weird, I know.


I'm going to echo that. I recently went from a TSH of 2.2 down to 0.15. I have felt absolutely awful; exhausted, with nausea, anxious, can't think straight, and memory problems. Go figure. Hyper is not what it is cracked up to be! LOL


----------



## Islandgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

That's so strange. But, I'm sorry to say that misery loves company. I'm glad I'm not alone in this. I just wish, someone (namely the doctors) would explain to us why we feel hypo when we're supposedly hyper. It makes me think they don't know. My endo was sure the .1 had been a lab error.


----------

